# Recommend battery for a TTS



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

I have a battery error flashing up each time I start the car

"Low battery charge: battery will charged while driving"

Driven a 180 mile motorway trip
I've given it a 12 hour Ctek recondition trickle charge

Still getting the error

Assume it's a battery on its way out?

I've read it doesn't require coding?

Any recommendations which one.
Happy to purchase from likes of eurocarparts when they have a discount code


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

It might sound stupid, but check prices, when I had my Supra I checked prices and the Halfords specials were actually more expensive than the Toyota genuine item.


----------



## QS Luke (Jul 13, 2013)

If you know anyone with a Halfords trade card then you're winning. Good warranty on them.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Recently purchased a Bosch from carparts4less & much cheaper than eurocarparts for same battery.
Hoggy.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Recently purchased a Bosch from carparts4less & much cheaper than eurocarparts for same battery.
> Hoggy.


I'm fairly sure these are the same company.
* Same website design.
* Same insane overpricing, and then heavy use of discount codes.
* Near identical support numbers 0203 788 7842 vs 0203 788 7845.

Also worth mentioning eurocarparts are also on Amazon.
Sometimes I've got a better price there when they haven't been discounting so heavily.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Recently purchased a Bosch from carparts4less & much cheaper than eurocarparts for same battery.
> Hoggy.


 Bosch s4 or s5?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

QS Luke said:


> If you know anyone with a Halfords trade card then you're winning. Good warranty on them.


Low and behold a friend says he has a trade card.

Halfords Hb110 £100 or Yuasa HSB110 £115
He says not sure on discount as different for each item

Which one?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whosijones (Oct 28, 2017)

Here's the prices with the trade discount.
I've currently got the yuasa in mine, no issues.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Didn't your TTS come with an AGM battery? 
If it did, you'll need to recode the charger if you choose to install one of the above conventional flooded cell batteries.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

FNChaos said:


> Didn't your TTS come with an AGM battery?
> If it did, you'll need to recode the charger if you choose to install one of the above conventional flooded cell batteries.


Not sure 
Will check later tonight

Didn't realise they came as AGM

Also I'm pretty sure I've read mk2 don't need coding of like for like battery


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

whosijones said:


> Here's the prices with the trade discount.
> I've currently got the yuasa in mine, no issues.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks not a massive saving but cheaper than eurocarparts I think


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Recently purchased a Bosch from carparts4less & much cheaper than eurocarparts for same battery.
> Hoggy.


 Carparts4less Bosch s5 110 is £150 down to £127

So Halfords yuasa is cheaper and a brand I've used for a bmw too


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

p1tse said:


> Also I'm pretty sure I've read mk2 don't need coding of like for like battery


Mk2's do have coding for the battery as I have done it . The question is whether or not there is much benefit to coding a replacement?

There is a setting for battery type. This definitely needs to be changed if you change battery chemistry / construction as the charging voltage is different.

There is a setting for battery capacity. Again, this needs to be changed if the new battery's Amp-hour rating is significantly different than the original. If you don't change this, your car will under / over estimate your battery's remaining charge.

And finally, there is a setting for battery serial number. This is the setting that invites 'controversy'. In theory, updating the serial number will tell your car the battery type and size. It is also is supposed to reset the charging algorithm and remove any 'compensation' added as your old battery aged.

Past discussions have shown that some models have a sensor on the negative terminal to monitor your battery's status while others do not (my 2012 US TTS does). So the question is, if you change out your battery like-for-like and your car doesn't have a monitor, is there a point in coding? 
IMO, I'd think not but would definitely code if either of the first two spec's are changed.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

FNChaos said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > Also I'm pretty sure I've read mk2 don't need coding of like for like battery
> ...


Thanks

Do you have vag com?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

p1tse said:


> Do you have vag com?


I have a VagCom clone.
See: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... eplacement

Had to update my battery coding as I changed over to a high-performance (but smaller capacity) Odyssey battery









If you don't, best bet is to purchase a replacement battery of the same type and same capacity (i.e AGM for AGM, flooded cell for flooded cell) then coding is likely unnecessary


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Note AGM batteries are used exclusively when located in the boot for a reason.
A wet cell battery ("sealed" or not) will give off hydrogen when charging, and you don't want that accumulating inside your car for obvious reasons.
Also, in the even of an accident, you have the potential for an acid spill with wet cells.
These factors may not be a huge risk, but probably best to stick with AGM.


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

FNChaos said:


> Mk2's do have coding for the battery as I have done it .


My Mk2 (2008) has no battery coding. Sure.


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

pcbbc said:


> Note AGM batteries are used exclusively when located in the boot for a reason.
> A wet cell battery ("sealed" or not) will give off hydrogen when charging, and you don't want that accumulating inside your car for obvious reasons.


As far as I know the AGM means no change regarding the hydrogen generation. It depends on the charging voltage only.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

tomasfuk said:


> FNChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Mk2's do have coding for the battery as I have done it .
> ...


I guess I can only speak from my experience. My 2012 TTS does allow coding. Additionally, if you look at the bottom (neg) terminal of the pic I provided you can clearly see the sense module that some don't seem to have.



tomasfuk said:


> As far as I know the AGM means no change regarding the hydrogen generation. It depends on the charging voltage only.


My original OEM supplied AGM battery did have a vent tube to dispel hydrogen gas, so gas production while charging is apparently still a concern with AGM batteries

The Odyssey battery mentioned above is totally sealed and requires no venting. Because of this it can be mounted in any position except upside-down.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Here is mine in question

AG, does this mean it's AGM?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

It's not AGM and you don't have the battery management module - thus no coding.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

tomasfuk said:


> It's not AGM and you don't have the battery management module - thus no coding.


Thanks

Ive found this link to give me equivalent ones according to this site
https://www.tayna.co.uk/car-batteries/f ... 15-105-ag/

Audi 1J0 915 105 AG equivalent OEM battery
Bosch S4010 appears similar at Amps but differing cold crank 
Amp Hours: (Ah): 80Ah
Cold Cranking Amp: (CCA): 720cca
Eurocarparts discounted to £102 which seems about going rate of a similar battery?


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

IMHO Yuasa YBX5110 (HSB110) is missing there, I would prefer this one.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

tomasfuk said:


> IMHO Yuasa YBX5110 (HSB110) is missing there, I would prefer this one.


I'm happy to go with this as a friend can pick this up from Halfords trade card for under £100
But will the 85AH versus 80AH I have at the moment, does this mean I will need to register the battery as it's different aH

Yuasa HSB110 Silver 12V Car Battery 5 Year Guarantee Extra Info
Starting Power (CCA):800amps
AH Value: 85aH
Average Weight: 19.40kg
Dimensions (LxDxH): 315x175x175mm
Guarantee: 5 years
Sealed maintenance free (SMF)


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

IMHO you have no battery management module, thus no place where to register the new battery.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

tomasfuk said:


> IMHO you have no battery management module, thus no place where to register the new battery.


https://www.tayna.co.uk/car-batteries/y ... L_EALw_wcB

They have in stock YBX5110 YUASA SILVER HIGH PERFORMANCE CAR BATTERY 12V 85AH HSB110 £90
Might drop them a message to see why it's not listed with Audi oe spec ones


----------

